# Polished my boat trailer.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

On my 08 ez loader aluminum boat trailer I used mothers polish.I learned as I went.First I read the directions rub with a terry clothe and wait for it to turn black,than rub with a clean terry clothe.I was not having a successful clean up until I grabbed a scowering pad that thing worked after nearly 4 hours my trailer looks more better.Point have a scowering pad let it do the work.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Glad your trailer looks more better.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Sounds good. I need to clean mine up too. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

God I have heard it all now. You must be bored as hell. Glad your trailer looks nice.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Bubba , there's a product they use for pontoon boats. I think it's called shark skin. Check it out . Oh and call mom tonight . She's 80 today.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Before & after pics?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

whats the scowering pad made of?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

KeithR said:


> God I have heard it all now. You must be bored as hell. Glad your trailer looks nice.


yea purdy much am on call and cant fish,picture will be up wed.pad is square plastic fibers abrasive scour pad.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

After using Mothers wont it turn dull again soon as it gets wet?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool Hand said:


> After using Mothers wont it turn dull again soon as it gets wet?


Not sure I was told to put wax over it may do that in the am.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Not sure I was told to put wax over it may do that in the am.


Yea i tried that on a trailer once and soon as it got wet it turn dark and dull.I think the right way to do it is to use the sand papper or scotch pad the alum guys use to finish their burn bars and lean post ect...call Coastline marine and ask them what they use to finish their product to get that satin look.I researched this before,but it was a while back.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool Hand said:


> Yea i tried that on a trailer once and soon as it got wet it turn dark and dull.I think the right way to do it is to use the sand papper or scotch pad the alum guys use to finish their burn bars and lean post ect...call Coastline marine and ask them what they use to finish their product to get that satin look.I researched this before,but it was a while back.


Scotch pad made all the difference, it took me a while but that thing cleaned it good ,I called it a scouring pad by mistake.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Maroon Scotch brite then green scotch pads . I really think the Shark Skin product takes care of all of it. Google it on Youtube.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Scotch pad made all the difference, it took me a while but that thing cleaned it good ,I called it a scouring pad by mistake.


Yea,there is something those guys use to get that finish just ask them.It was a Scotch pad i just can't remember wich one there are different grades.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> On my 08 ez loader aluminum boat trailer I used mothers polish.I learned as I went.First I read the directions rub with a terry clothe and wait for it to turn black,than rub with a clean terry clothe.I was not having a successful clean up until I grabbed a scowering pad that thing worked after nearly 4 hours my trailer looks more better.Point have a scowering pad let it do the work.


 Here is a pic


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice. Did you put some Woody Wax or something to protect?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

patwilson said:


> Nice. Did you put some Woody Wax or something to protect?


not yet waiting for the sun to come out good ole hard shell turtle wax is next.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

KeithR said:


> God I have heard it all now. You must be bored as hell. Glad your trailer looks nice.


Durn, Bubba, I thought you fished? LOL


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_57122-76354-29810184_0__?productId=3035639

just a heads up this stuff works great!!

will never use mothers or anything again


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I was thinkin you werent supposed to use anything on that type aluminum except soap and water because it will remove the protective finish thats applied to the outside surface? I could be wrong though. I was wrong once before. I would research that before anyone else decides to try it. Just sayin...


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bustin Chops said:


> I was thinkin you werent supposed to use anything on that type aluminum except soap and water because it will remove the protective finish thats applied to the outside surface? I could be wrong though. I was wrong once before. I would research that before anyone else decides to try it. Just sayin...


That was my thoughts.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

25 years ago I was flying a corporate King Air. I used to polish the spinners on it but was always frustrated because I never could get them completely clean. Rub and rub and rub but the rag always turned black and the finish was always a little greyish or just not quite shiney bright. Then a mechanic showed me a trick. When you are done cleaning the AL and want to pilish it, dip your rag in flour before rubbing. I have no idea how or why but it works great. AL polishes up bright like new.
Having said that, quit rubbing on your trailer and go fishing!


----------

